# FBQ2496 - a few initial setup questions



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

My FBQ2496 is expected to arrive tomorrow YAY  Have been reading the FBQ2496 manual (which was a bit "thin" I think) + the BFD guide here at the shack. I plan on programming it via MIDI. My questions are mostly about initial setup of the FBQ2496 prior to programming the first filters.

Question 1: The BFD manual says to first setup the correct input level in bypass mode by pressing IN/OUT button, the FBQ2496 manual says to press 'bypass' to enter "hard bypass", this is the same thing right?

Question 2: Do I make my "baseline" frequency response measurement in 'bypass'-mode or do I need to enter some "PEQ with 0 filters active"-mode?

Question 3: More or less a followup on q2, do I need to do any other adjustments/settings on the FBQ2496 prior to programming the filters via REW (besides the MIDI settings)?

Question 4: No need to clear filters before programming new ones right? Old filters get overwritten when writing new ones?

Sorry if my questions have been answered before.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

NixPix said:


> Question 1: The BFD manual says to first setup the correct input level in bypass mode by pressing IN/OUT button, the FBQ2496 manual says to press 'bypass' to enter "hard bypass", this is the same thing right?


Right



> Question 2: Do I make my "baseline" frequency response measurement in 'bypass'-mode or do I need to enter some "PEQ with 0 filters active"-mode?


Either is OK



> Question 3: More or less a followup on q2, do I need to do any other adjustments/settings on the FBQ2496 prior to programming the filters via REW (besides the MIDI settings)?


No, and on the FBQ Midi should be enabled by default.



> Question 4: No need to clear filters before programming new ones right? Old filters get overwritten when writing new ones?


Yes, REW overwrites all the filters each time


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you John. I was to slow, I meant to edit my post and remove the questions cuz I figured it all out  Sorry for wasting your time a bit.

Recived my unit today - hooked it up and programmed my first filters, and I have to say - I love the FBQ!

Now I'm gonna tweak tweak and tweak  ... what would you say is prefered if I find the bass a tad 'tame' (need a bit more ooomph/kick), try a steeper house curve or simply turn up the volume of the subwoofer? Also, any other tips to improve things are very much welcomed! 

Here's the initial measurements: 

Baseline with fronts









Corrected with filters (with fronts)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The correction looks to have worked well. It is worth taking some time to get used to the equalised response, and to take a wider look to see how the sub is integrating with the fronts.


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure of what to look for when integrating the sub with the mains. An as smooth transition as possible at the crossover frequency? What else? Do I accomplish this solemnly with the phase/distance to sub relative to the mains?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Mainly looking to avoid sharp dips or peaks in the crossover region, the sub's phase or receiver's distance settings are your main tools, yes. Also want to see how the overall level of the sub compares with the mains.


----------



## pierreye (May 6, 2010)

My FBQ2496 come with MIDI disable. My firmware is ver 1.1. What's your firmware version? You can see the firmware version when you powering up the unit before showing RUN.


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

pierreye said:


> My FBQ2496 come with MIDI disable. My firmware is ver 1.1. What's your firmware version? You can see the firmware version when you powering up the unit before showing RUN.


Mine came shipped with firmware 1.0. Any idea whats been corrected or changed between 1.0-1.1?


----------



## pierreye (May 6, 2010)

I had no idea on the difference but if you had the midi cable, you can request the firmware from behringer to upgrade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blacksound (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir,
recently i have purchase my BFD 2496.
Do i need external audio card or configure this with my PC inbuilt sound card.
Please give me suggestion for m-audio mobile use external


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

blacksound said:


> Sir,
> recently i have purchase my BFD 2496.
> Do i need external audio card or configure this with my PC inbuilt sound card.
> Please give me suggestion for m-audio mobile use external


You can manually set the individual PEQ's on the BFD with the controls on the unit itself, however you will need to run REW to see what effects the filter settings you set up actually do, and to set them properly for your system. REW is freely available to all members of HTS :T


----------



## co56 (May 30, 2007)

thanks to everyone for a good thread, I just ordered a fbq2496 and needed the info given here.. =)


----------

